# Hills LB puppy food



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

whats your opinion on it?


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I won't feed it. In fact, I threw a free bag of it from the vet into the garbage. Someone posted a link to a video on here not too long ago about what's really in pet food with what looked to be a hidden camera in the rendering plants. The fact that it contains "animal fat" is disgusting...I read that the drugs used to euthanize animals is highly concentrated in the rendered ingredient "animal fat". And the fact that some of those animals are our companion animals, I refuse to stand for it and give them my $$$.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

On a scale of 1 (worst) to 10 (best), it's about a 2.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Alright thanks guys, Im going to switch off it and mabey go to Orijen?


----------



## Korubell (Apr 6, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> I won't feed it. In fact, I threw a free bag of it from the vet into the garbage. Someone posted a link to a video on here not too long ago about what's really in pet food with what looked to be a hidden camera in the rendering plants. The fact that it contains "animal fat" is disgusting...I read that the drugs used to euthanize animals is highly concentrated in the rendered ingredient "animal fat". And the fact that some of those animals are our companion animals, I refuse to stand for it and give them my $$$.


Firstly, if your abbatoirs are using drugs to slaughter animals, there's more wrong than just what's in puppy food. No reputable slaughterhouse would euthanase stock with drugs, not even if those stock are intended for the pet food market. Electric stun and a sharp slaughterman's knife is all that's required.

Concerning animal fat. Keep in mind that, in the wild, canines will hunt and kill animals that are covered in 'animal fat' seasonally: rabbits and snowshoe hares, buffalo etc. In a canine's diet, there IS a place for animal fat, and my belief is that to feed a canine a totally fat-free diet is doing it a disservice. Everything in moderation, as they say, and anything in excessive quantities is generally a bad idea. My dog does eat Hills, but not exclusively. His meals are usually 2/3 dry and 1/3 wet, and brands include Hills, Advance, Royal Canin GS Junior, plus locally-produced brands of both wet and dry food. He also gets occasional table scraps including the fat from chops and steaks - again in moderation, and these would make up possibly 1-2% of his weekly diet.

Just imho.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

White German Shepherd said:


> Alright thanks guys, Im going to switch off it and mabey go to Orijen?


If you decide to switch go very very slowly. It might be a good idea to go to a middle grade food and then switch to Orijen again slowly.


----------



## klgraf (May 2, 2010)

I was an "anti-Hills" gal until the Hills Science Diet r/d prescription kibble that my puppy girl started on 4+ days ago (slow transition) totally worked for her soft stools/digestion problems. I really didn't want to like it or have it work. Just decided to try it to prove to my vet that it wouldn't work. I wanted Orijen to work, but my puppy got such a tummy ache on just 1/2 cup of that food during the transition that she wouldn't go on our normal 2 hour morning walk (for two days in a row!). Yes, I know folks love to hate SD, but hey, it is the first food (out of Natural Balance, Canidae, Nature's Variety, Orijen, and Innova) that has worked to solve her digestion problems. 

She is negative for parasites (repeated tests), fine for EPI and SIBO (did all the tests). It was a food issue for her.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Honestly, just because something is on the internet doesn't mean it's reputable. Anyone here familiar with PETA? Just saying. 

So many people will watch something and accept the one thing they see as fact.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

klgraf said:


> I was an "anti-Hills" gal until the Hills Science Diet r/d prescription kibble that my puppy girl started on 4+ days ago (slow transition) totally worked for her soft stools/digestion problems. I really didn't want to like it or have it work. Just decided to try it to prove to my vet that it wouldn't work. I wanted Orijen to work, but my puppy got such a tummy ache on just 1/2 cup of that food during the transition that she wouldn't go on our normal 2 hour morning walk (for two days in a row!). Yes, I know folks love to hate SD, but hey, it is the first food (out of Natural Balance, Canidae, Nature's Variety, Orijen, and Innova) that has worked to solve her digestion problems.
> 
> She is negative for parasites (repeated tests), fine for EPI and SIBO (did all the tests). It was a food issue for her.


 
there is bound to be a combination of ingredients that will work for her (perhaps somthing with single protein and limited ingredients like California Natural). there are tons of foods out there. honestly, if it ever came down to feeding SD for me, i would become committed to raw feeding.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I would not feed it. I would rather feed raw than Hills if I had to. I feed Solid Gold or Evo, but I prefer Solid Gold. My dogs will eat Solid Gold before they will eat canned dog food. I am a big believer in feeding the best food I can afford.


----------

